# Puppy Names from Disney Movies



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

For all you Disney fans out there, here is a site that lists all the Disney animated movies. When you click on each movie it gives you a list of all the people who did the voices and of all the main and supporting characters. For example the names of the mice in Cinderella etc. There are some really cute names there that would be awesome puppy names.

For Example from Peter Pan there is Mullins, Nibs, Starky, Toodles, Turk, Wibbles... just to give you an idea.

Here's the link:
http://homepage.usask.ca/~jjs142/movielist.htm


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

THose are great names! I'm going to bookmark this page for when I get my next puppy! Thanks!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

that is where i got jumba's name  from lilo and stitch dr. jumba jookiba evil geniuos scientist inventor.


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Oliver and Company here! My Tito really tries to live up to his name. He loves trying to chew on my laptop cord!


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

I thought there were some really cute names too. I just wish I had a new puppy to name! Mean old DH!!!


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

My son named Moco after a chi on 1002 dalmatons (I think). I just luv that name. It's sooooo cute. She spins in circles when I call her that.

LS


----------

